# Travel Advertising > Events and Shows >  Thailand Medical Tourism Blog Contest

## ThaiMEDTourism

The Tourism Authority of Thailands Medical Tourism Blog Contest kicks off with cash and prizes worth nearly US$20,000 up for grabs!


You can be one of the 12 finalists who can win an all-inclusive seven-day Medical Tourism Familiarization Trip in Thailand, which will take place from November 20-26, 2010. You will be then be given a period of 2 months to share this experience with a global audience by posting blogs, photos, videos and travel stories making use of social media tools in order to inspire other travelers to take interest as well as learn more about medical tourism destinations in the country.



After the committee has made its decision based on the competition criteria, the contestant whose blog receives the highest unique visitors will be receiving prizes worth $10,000 Cash + Hotel Vouchers valued at $3,000, with a TOTAL OF $13,000 and the contestant whose blog is selected as the best blog content will be receiving prizes worth $3,000 Cash + Hotel Vouchers valued at $2,000, with a TOTAL OF $5,000.

This is a great opportunity to discover firsthand why Thailand has become one of the worlds top destinations for medical tourism.


Submissions are welcome until October 31, 2010. Check out www.MedBlogContest.com

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

Special rental discounts & offers...like 10 % off for two townhome rentals, 5% off for repeated customers..

----------


## moon

The Tourism Authority of Thailand’s Medical Tourism Blog Contest kicks off, with cash and prizes worth nearly US$20,000 up for grabs, including a seven-day all-inclusive medical tour of Thailand for 12 finalists. The competition is easy and fun, with the aim being to promote medical tourism in the Kingdom by awarding winning contestants trips to the Land of Smiles and other prizes .This is a great opportunity to discover firsthand why Thailand has become one of the world’s top destinations for medical tourism.

Twelve finalists chosen from the entries will win an experience of a lifetime: an all-inclusive seven-day Medical Tourism Familiarization Trip in Thailand, which will take place from November 20-26, 2010. Some of them will travel to Phuket, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Koh Samui, while others will explore Bangkok. The TAT will arrange additional sightseeing tours for finalists so they can experience the attractions of Thailand as a medical tourism hub.

----------


## kevinandrew

Novasans is one of the 12 finalists to Thailand Medical Tourism Blog Contest, and will from November 15, 2010, also be blogging about medical tourism and healthcare in Thailand.

----------


## r.andrews

This is interesting. Does anyone have any advice on which blog provider is good to create a blog? I've been looking at this site any thoughts? seems good.

----------


## ankita1234

Is this happens every year?

----------


## davidsmith36

The Tourism Authority of Thailand's Medical Tourism Blog Contest commences, with money and prizes worth almost US$20,000 up for gets, including a seven-day comprehensive therapeutic voyage through Thailand for 12 finalists. The opposition is simple and fun, with the point being to advance therapeutic tourism in the Kingdom by granting winning contenders outings to the Land of Smiles and different prizes .This is an extraordinary chance to find firsthand why Thailand has gotten to be one of the world's top goals for restorative tourism. 
Twelve finalists browsed the sections will win an affair of a lifetime: a comprehensive seven-day Medical Tourism Familiarization Trip in Thailand, which will happen from November 20-26, 2010. Some of them will go to Phuket, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Koh Samui, while others will investigate Bangkok. The TAT will organize extra touring visits for finalists so they can encounter the attractions of Thailand as a restorative tourism center point.

----------


## BenjaminPflaum

It's been great to visit a blog which is all about Thailand medical tourism contest. Wow, please guide me about this tourism. They provide college essay writing service to understudies to manage their thesis tasks easily. Because i also wanna visit Thailand country to spend my holidays with my friends and family members. Incredible this is.

----------


## lolapaluuza

I have never heard about this kind of tourism. It would be really interesting for me because I love the medical sphere last time and especially the methods of curing by cbd. If you have never tried such products, the best variant for you is to use the best CBD gummies UK from Blessed CBD, because their are so light and nice for beginners.

----------


## yisoo

The posts are very clear relevant forum comments. I think it has been greatly improved so that the site itself is free of scrambled content but piles up much slower than the other comparable content.

----------


## Openair

Everything is clear, thanks!

----------


## smithedward306

I am grateful for this information you have shared with us. I think I know better now. I wish you all the best things in life..

----------


## marcumharrison1

Thailand is one of the most popular destinations for medical tourism today, and for good reason. . In recent years, the country has earned worldwide reputation as a reputable destination for health-related travel and leisure. People who go to Thailand for medical reasons often combine their medical appointments with sightseeing and vacation activities. Another reason why many people go there is because its cheap price. But for now, we all know that staying home is the best thing you will do if you want to avoid getting infected by a coronavirus.

find more Disney games at Games.lol and read more here for additional details

----------


## pukaka

Your feedback helps me a lot, A very meaningful event, I hope everything will go well basketball legends

----------


## trumpy

have the best of times and never look back

----------


## billblack

that's a nice post, i like it.

----------


## stephanilope

Thanks to this contest I have the opportunity to share my knowledge and promote my country's tourism slope ball

----------


## jessica112

I have been reading blogs on this topic. Really it's impressive. Medical issues still seem to be in death run 3d. There are improvements but not much

----------

